# Master Forge Door Thermometer



## roadkill cafe (Mar 26, 2012)

I also, as most here have posted, had noticed that the factory thermometer was not accurate on the Master Forge Dual Door Vertical Smoker. When I first bought mine I gave the thermometer the boiling water test and knew it was way off. I called the 800# in the manual and had them send another one. The first one read WAY too low and the replacement is closer but too high. At the recommendation of a lot of folks I invested in the Maverick 732 digital remote and boy I'm happy I did. Very accurate unit and not stuck outside "babysitting" the smoker. Just set the alarms and it will let you know what's going on. Anyway, here are a couple of pics showing how far off these MF factory door thermometers can be. This was the first one that came with it. Hope this helps.


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 26, 2012)

I started a wiki on it for reference:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/graphic-demonstration-of-stock-thermo-inaccuracy


----------



## roadkill cafe (Mar 26, 2012)

Pops6927 said:


> I started a wiki on it for reference:
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/graphic-demonstration-of-stock-thermo-inaccuracy


Cool deal Pops. Thanks bunches. Have a good evening.

Steve


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 26, 2012)

I replaced mine before i even seasoned it up.


----------



## roadkill cafe (Mar 26, 2012)

Smart move nepas!!


----------



## rondewriver (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi. Was wondering how much the maverick 732  cost? Thanks. Would like to get one. And where from.


----------



## thelonerealtor (Mar 26, 2012)

Go to Amazon.com.  Best prices, best service.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 26, 2012)

rondewriver said:


> Hi. Was wondering how much the maverick 732  cost? Thanks. Would like to get one. And where from.



Todd has them for $59.99 with free shipping.

http://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=MAVET-732

I ordered one and some dust a couple hours ago.


----------



## rondewriver (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks alot diggingdog farm!! :)


----------



## roadkill cafe (Mar 26, 2012)

rondewriver said:


> Hi. Was wondering how much the maverick 732 cost? Thanks. Would like to get one. And where from.


You'll absolutely love the Maverick 732. I even use mine when doing roasts, etc. in the oven. Read the manual thoroghly and play with it first. Also, DO NOT get the probes wet (like running water wet). It will short them out and you'll be buying a new set at about $16 each probe. Just food for thought....


----------



## murraym1 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi,

I also have problem with MF Thermometer and bought a Maverick. Good product.

I also like your idea of replacing the door thermometer.

Can you give me some info on the Thermometer you used.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## soxeboy (Apr 4, 2012)

would also like to know how you replaced it thanks


----------



## johnnyv (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks for this post!!! I have the exact same problem with the thermometer on this smoker! It reads about 50 degrees low!!!  I will call and request a new thermometer, but on your advice I just ordered the Maverick 732 from Amazon,


----------



## biged92 (May 17, 2012)

I to have the same issue with the stock thermometer, so I bought a Maverick to get accurate temps.  I even went out and bought a new Tel-Tru thermometer to replace the one on the door (though I have not installed it yet).  But in my last cook, I replaced the stock water pan with a half size steam pan to increase the space both in front and in back of the pan for better heat flow.  When I did that, I found that the door thermometer, that didn't work for pot in previous cooks, now read almost exactly what my Maverick read (+ or - 5 degrees).  Now I never tested my thermometer in boiling water, but I am wondering if the stock water pan is blocking heat flow to the thermometer, therefore throwing off the reading.  The stem on the stock thermometer is fairly short, and barely extends past the channel that is welded on the back of the top door. So it doesn't have a lot of exposure to the main cooking area, as a thermometer with a longer stem would have.  regardless it's still a poor design.  Anyway, just food for thought.  I will test this further this weekend to see if I get similar results, and post them next week.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 17, 2012)

I replaced the stock door thermo when i was putting the smoker together. Its just for basic temp info anyways. I use a Maverick and Thermapen.

Yesterdays butt temp was pretty close to my thermapen


----------

